# specs on 16" alloy



## jp199211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anybody know the specs on the factory 16" wheel on the Cruze LT? Im trying to buy new wheels with a wheel adapter and i want to know what the current offset of my wheels are


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know what the offset are for the 16" steelies are, but the Eco rims are a 17x7" w/ 42 offset. Now with your rims, since you're getting a spacer, you're probably going to end up running a high offset or else your rim will poke outside the fender well. I would recommend trying a wheel configurator to help with your search.

Offset Configurator: Wheel Offset Calculator
-Figure out your desired offset, then add 19 to the number (when you have your adapter it will be added on to lessen the distance between the center of the wheel at the contact plate, so if you get a 49 offset rim, the final offset with the adapter would be equivalent to a 30 offset).

I would also contact XXR directly on the matter or a local tire/wheel store as they could probably help you out and point you in the right direction. My only warning is that some tire/wheel stores can indirectly call you stupid for using an adapter, so be prepared.

Hope this helps


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I measured my 16" aluminum wheels when i had one off the other day. From the best i could measure, the wheels are 6.5" wide with a 38mm center offset. Hope that helps


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

A document I have shows that the LT aluminum wheel is a 16x6.5 with a 39 mm offset. I would use the 39 mm figure.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> A document I have shows that the LT aluminum wheel is a 16x6.5 with a 39 mm offset. I would use the 39 mm figure.


I must have been pretty close with my tape measure. LOL


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

jp199211 said:


> Does anybody know the specs on the factory 16" wheel on the Cruze LT? Im trying to buy new wheels with a wheel adapter and i want to know what the current offset of my wheels are


it's 16' X 6.5',39


----------

